# Ghế chân quỳ Hoà Phát SL9700M



## noithathoaphatgiare (20 Tháng năm 2021)

*Mô Tả Sản Phẩm :*​- Khung ghế làm từ thép mạ chắc chắn, chống han gỉ
- Đệm tựa bọc  da thật, da CN hoặc PVC cao cấp êm ái tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người sử dụng
- Tay ghế bằng nhôm đúc có ốp nhựa.
Ghế chân quỳ thích hợp sử dụng trong phòng họp, phòng hội thảo, hội nghị,...
*Kích thước : W600  x D630 x H1020 mm*​* Lưu ý : Ghế có 3 loại : da, da CN, PVC. Liên hệ NVKD để biết thêm chi tiết





hoaphat.net​


----------

